# ohne Titel, ohne Gewinn



## Majoschi (11 Mai 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, mir fällt kein Name ein und irgendwie passt das Thema auch nicht wirklich ins Forum.
Worum es geht: 
Im Dezember 2008 habe ich dummerweise beim Big-Brother-Gewinnspiel übers Handy mitgemacht, und sogar was gewonnen. Es kam ne SMS, ich habe eine Prepaid-Karte gewonnen, ob ich diese haben will.
Antwort-SMS mit ja ging raus, naja. Gleich darauf kam, ich solle denen meine Daten schicken, damit die mir das zusenden können, und weil ich bei sowas recht misstrauisch bin, hab ich es bleibenlassen.
Im Januar 2009 bekam ich dann nen Anruf aufs Handy (dummerweise mitten beim Autofahren), ich habe doch eine prepaidkarte bewonnen, ob ich diese nicht haben möchte. was für eine nette weibliche Callcenterangestellte, die nur meinte sie müsse lediglich ein paar daten zum zusenden erhalten. Ok,  an der Ampel warten, und schnell die daten wie name, Geburtsdatum und Adresse preisgegeben und auf die Zusendung der Prepaidkarte warten.
und nun ratetmal, Mai 2009 ist immer noch nichts angekommen.
die Karte ist mir ja auch mittlerweile völlig egal, mich ärgert es nur dass ich a) die SMS gelöscht und b) ich die Daten preisgegeben hatte.

falls jetzt jemand mitm Finger auf mich zeigen mag und sagen will: Du Depp!... immer her damit, ärger mich ja selbst :wall:

und falls jemand nen passendes Forum zu dem Betrag findet, einfach hinverschieben


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: ohne Titel, ohne Gewinn*

Eine Rechnung hast Du aber auch nicht bekommen, oder?


----------



## Majoschi (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: ohne Titel, ohne Gewinn*

kein Gewinn, keine Rechnung, lediglich der Verlust von 2x 49ct für die SMS und der persönlichen Daten, was am ärgerlichsten ist


----------

